# NASCAR 2016, lots of changes this year



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lots of changes in crew chiefs, drivers going to other owners, changed the spacer plate for the Daytona and probably Talladega 500 races.
The trucks and Xfinity races now have a Chase format.
The trucks will have a caution every 20 minutes of the race.
Some races for the trucks will have heat races before the main event like they do in dirt track racing.

No Cup car full time drivers will be allowed in the final race for the Championship in the trucks nor the Xfinity cars.

Drivers start those engines.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont follow NASCAR, just occasionally watch a race so I could be missing something but why would trucks get a yellow every 20 minutes needed or not? Can they not handle a green pit stop? If it is to bunch the drivers back up that is complete BS as getting a big lead means you are a good racer. Having the promoter take that away so he has a better 'show' is just wrong


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

longrider said:


> I dont follow NASCAR, just occasionally watch a race so I could be missing something but why would trucks get a yellow every 20 minutes needed or not? Can they not handle a green pit stop? If it is to bunch the drivers back up that is complete BS as getting a big lead means you are a good racer. Having the promoter take that away so he has a better 'show' is just wrong


The reason for the 20 minute cautions is that most of the drivers are new to Nascar at this level and need more attention to getting the trucks set up right. They also said that the average green flag run time was about 20 minutes for them .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The trucks will not be required to pit ... they will just be given a caution flag if the caution flag does not come out for some other reason within 20 minutes of the last green flag. NASCAR is doing it to break up the races and bunch up the field making the races more "competitive". Long green flag runs will last at most 20 minutes unless they get to the last 20 laps (10 laps at a couple of longer courses) before the clock expires.

If it works in trucks NASCAR will probably try it in Xfinity and eventually cup. Bunching up the field manipulates "better racing". At least with a clock everyone knows when a "competition" caution will come (unless there is a real caution). In the past NASCAR has relied on what Jr eloquently called "BS cautions" (although he did not abbreviate). "We haven't had a caution in a while and viewers are getting bored ... doesn't ANYONE see a gum wrapper on the track?"

More manipulations to bunch up the field. The chase was created to bunch up the field and bring the top 10 (now 16) cup drivers closer together in points. Now trucks and Xfinity will be bunched and whomever wins in Homestead wins the championship. One race to decide everything. If you are in the final four and don't win Homestead hope that the other three drivers are worse than you!

BTW: Reading on NASCAR.COM the restriction on cup chase drivers in the Xfinity finale is a year off. The 16 2015 cup chasers will not be able to compete Xfinity at Homestead ... but 2016 cup chasers who were not cup chasers in 2015 will be able to compete. That gives sponsors and teams more notice to find another driver.

It is a shame that NASCAR is not exciting enough without the manipulations.

One bit of good news ... the "Round of 16" "Round of 12" "Round of 8" instead of the Contender, Eliminator, Whateveror rounds. That should be easier to remember.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tony Stewart ---

SHR issued the following statement Tuesday: “Tony Stewart, driver of the No. 14 Chevrolet for Stewart-Haas Racing in the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series, sustained a back injury in a non-racing accident Sunday afternoon. Stewart was transported to a local hospital following the accident and is currently being evaluated. Stewart is awake and alert, and able to move all extremities. An update will be provided Thursday afternoon when more information is known.”

When the positives in the statement are "awake and alert, and able to move his extremities" you know it remains serious. Additionally annoying as this year Tony seemed to be putting down the "soda cookies", improving his health and making a run at finishing out his career with a long elusive win (if not winning the final Sprint Cup trophy).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If Smoke did not have any bad luck these days he would not have any at all.
With the injury they illustrated on Race Hub I doubt if he will race at all until the second half of the season, if at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And the winner is ...
Rob Kauffman (majority owner of Michael Waltrip Racing)

He gets awarded two "charters" that he can instantly turn around and sell to better teams.
Chase teams 19 (started in 2015) and 41 (started in 2014) did not get charters.
(The teams awarded a charter were all 36 that attempted to qualify every race over the past three years.)

The list of charter teams ---
http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-media/articles/2016/2/9/nascar-36-charter-teams-list.html
Details about the charters ---
http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-media/articles/2016/2/9/fast-facts-nascar-team-owner-charter-system.html

Regular chase drivers Carl and Kurt shouldn't have a problem being one of the four even if their car owners didn't buy a charter. And their owners can certainly afford a charter to guarantee their slot. It is fairly obvious who has two charters to sell. I'd feel better about the "charter" system if it did not benefit one failed owner so strongly.

Cutting the field to 40 cars also makes it harder to "show up and race" and actually make the feature.

It was noted that "36" is not a magic number ... the number of charters simply reflects the number of teams that showed up for qualifying for all of the past three year's races. It was noted that charters could be taken away from teams that ended in the bottom three three years in a row. I have not seen how additional charters could be granted.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Poetry in motion to see Chase pin Joey between him and the wall and win the Xfinity race today.

Edit / Add: Photo finish for the Daytona 500 today. Super move by Denny Hamlin to take the lead on the last part of the last lap.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Domination by Toyota and #11. Most of the race was boring because the outside lane was 
too slow. It even took out Junior. With a hard bump Denny charged through on the outside
to save the day for nascar. At least they didn't have 5 green/white/checkers. No limit this year?


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

kikkenit2 said:


> At least they didn't have 5 green/white/checkers. No limit this year?


As long as they don't cross the line on the back stretch when the caution comes out, they will have multiple restarts. The position of the line will vary from track to track.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I feel for Kenseth - he became an asterisk. All that domination but he lost out on being a part of it. I listened to the race on the radio and toyota could not be happier. This was a bucket list race for them to win. And to do it with four in the top five was impressive.

It is a shame how easy it was to tear up a car on the grass.

Next race Atlanta with the 2016 package. It should be interesting to see who has figured it out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart-Haas *FORD* in 2017!

It should be interesting to see if Roush's problems carry over to Stewart-Haas or if they can take Roush equipment and make it work.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The article I read suggested they'll either make their own equipment or team up with Penske since the Penske cars are the only Fords running up front.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

They ( SHR ) are going to run engines by Roush Yates and build their own frames and bodies.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Sic Transit SHR...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, what a strange day of weather for the race today. Rain, hard blowing wind, then sunshine, then a dust storm. Holey Moley.
I can't remember just what did or did not happen in the race.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kyle Busch didn't win the cup race ... a newer bad boy did. I remember that much.
(Kyle did win the Xfinity race - two first track wins for Xfinity races in a row. Cue up Watkins Glen.)


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I feel sorry for Chase. He was beating himself up for something that he couldn't have avoided and finished almost dead last after running in the top ten all day. So now he has 2 DNFs in the first 3 races. It will not surprise me if he breaks through and gets a W to qualify for the Chase this year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So ... would Harvick had been so happy (and congenial) about the last lap if he had not won the race?
It sure is a lot easier to accept a little beating and banging when you win.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

James Long said:


> So ... would Harvick had been so happy (and congenial) about the last lap if he had not won the race?
> It sure is a lot easier to accept a little beating and banging when you win.


That was a really good race today. Except for the ones that blew out tires and hit the wall of course.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

According to what I saw in the paper this morning, that was only the 7th closest finish since NASCAR went to electronic timing. There were two races won by only 0.002 sec, two more at 0.005, and another couple at 0.008. This year's Daytona finish wasn't even on the list.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

First chance I've had to post here.

Sundays race may have had a good finish but the racing itself was mediocre at best. Yes there was lots of passing for position but only 1 green flag pass for the lead and that was after Kyle took 2 tires vs Jr 4 tires. It still took Jr 20 laps to make the pass.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Every once in a while someone annoys NASCAR, gets fined and I feel like every other team in the garage should chip in to either pay or match the fine. (Probably not a good idea.)

Tony Stewart was spot on in his rebuke of NASCAR and their disregard for safety. He has been fined $35k for his disrespect. Wouldn't it be cool if other teams sent $35k payments to NASCAR saying "I agree with Tony ... here is my fine".

On the issue, I feel it is the teams responsibility to keep the wheels on the car. But I believe that NASCAR should have stepped in and "clarified" the rules. Teams have taken it to be "use as few lug nuts as you want" when it should have been expressed as "five lug nuts are required - tight lug nuts are required - it is the responsibility of the team to check their own work".

The practice of only gluing four lug nuts shows that teams have no intent of using five. And while the wheels have not fallen off yet, I don't believe we need to wait until one does to clarify the rules.

I have been hearing the hosts on NASCAR Radio say that NASCAR "cannot" police lug nuts without putting inspectors back on pit road. I disagree. Anyone who watches TV knows how many lugs the teams are trying. If they see a team glue less than five and take that tire to the car that should be seen as a violation (unless the pit video shows lugs placed manually). The camera system is good enough to see how many lugs were attempted.

The first choice of having the teams police themselves has failed. It is time to restate the rules. FIVE lug nuts are required. No skimping.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Sprint Cup Drivers Council released a statement Thursday night on Tony Stewart's punishment from NASCAR, supporting the three-time champion and announcing it would pay his $35,000 fine.

The statement was released exclusively to NBC Sports through Drivers Council member Denny Hamlin.

The statement reads:
"We as drivers believe Tony has the right to speak his opinion on topics that pertain to a sport that he has spent nearly two decades helping build as both a driver and an owner. While we do not condone drivers lashing out freely at NASCAR, we do feel Tony was in his rights to state his opinion. We as a Council support him and do not agree with the fine. Therefore, we fellow council members have agreed to contribute equally to paying his fine."

http://nascar.nbcsports.com/2016/04/21/sprint-cup-driver-council-supports-tony-stewart-will-pay-his-fine/


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

200+ MPH knowing you dont have all the parts on your car is absolutely insane.
I would not drive my car on the interstate with a lug nut missing, and I rarely exceed 65 mph.

As a side note, I cant wait for NBCSN to take over from Fox. That Fox 720p just looks fuzzy to me, even 10' from a 4K TV I can tell the difference. I hope NBCSN doesnt just upscale on their races.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The Xfinity Heat races are like an extended qualifying time. No money or points to win.
I would like to see them drop the last 5 cars from each heat from the main event. This would give a lot more incentive to the heat races.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I do not like the heats. They just seem to be counting laps not racing. It was a little better this week since the initial qualifying was on owner's points ... but how many positions were changed in the heat race? A couple at the front and who cares in the back?

The pauses between heats reminds me of rain delay fill. Bad on the track, bad on television. But lets do it two more times before passing judgement.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"We both have wins. We're racing for fun and trophies."
- Carl Edwards

Bump and run your teammate for the win! 

Certainly something that the "win and you're in" chase format allowed Carl to do. It may have hurt Kyle's pride a little, but Gibbs still got a 1-2-6-7 finish and both will still be in the chase.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> racing for fun and trophies."


and bragging rights in team meetings? You can't tell me the subject is not going to ever come up.
"I'm the better driver. I won the the Cup last year."
"But I beat you head-to-head in Richmond."


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the cup win would be the winning argument. Carl could mention his cup win tie. (One more point!)

I can picture Kyle talking to Matt about it ... he's been in that position this year (thanks Denny). A teammate who is already locked in the chase is the best target for such a move ... especially one who doesn't wreck when tapped. (Matt didn't get 2nd when Denny ruined his day.)

(Then again, Matt passed Kyle for the last lap win at Pocono last August. On the last lap there are no teammates.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rules update: NASCAR reinforces five lug nuts

The memo states that all tires, wheels and all five lug nuts "must be installed in a safe and secure manner at all times during the event."

Failure to comply can result in penalties ranging from a written warning for pre-race violations (wheels not having five lug nuts glued in place) to a minimum $20,000 fine, one-race suspension and probation for the responsible crew chief if a post-race inspection turns up a car that does not have five lug nuts in place on each wheel.

If found during pre-race, the infraction is considered an unapproved adjustment, and the violator will be required to correct the issue and drop to the rear of the field before the start of the event.

Multiple offenses for infractions will result in escalating penalties.

http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-media/articles/2016/4/25/nascar-updates-lug-nut-rules-officiating.html

And now back to racing ...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

But Tony will still be out $35,000.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

djlong said:


> But Tony will still be out $35,000.


He can afford it.

The unintended consequences is that now NASCAR will be policing lug nuts at the end of the race. The last time they policed lug nuts it was prior to the race and during pit stops. The lugs were checked during pre-race inspections and visually checked during pit stops (did the official see the changers hit all five?). There was no penalty for a lug nut falling off after the pit stop.

Now there will be ... and it is a steep penalty. The professional athletes changing tires better make sure one doesn't fall off after that last pit stop.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

James Long said:


> He can afford it.
> 
> The unintended consequences is that now NASCAR will be policing lug nuts at the end of the race. The last time they policed lug nuts it was prior to the race and during pit stops. The lugs were checked during pre-race inspections and visually checked during pit stops (did the official see the changers hit all five?). There was no penalty for a lug nut falling off after the pit stop.
> 
> Now there will be ... and it is a steep penalty. The professional athletes changing tires better make sure one doesn't fall off after that last pit stop.


If they were going to let them run 4 lug nuts they should have changed the hubs and wheels for 4. Doing 4 of 5 is never good for balance of the spinning unit and that one side has more tension holding it in place than the other. 3 of 5 is unthinkable. 3 of 6 is more practical for balance and equal spacing. Even 4 of 6 would be better balanced and tensioned.

Put all 5 on. As long as everyone has to do it there should not be an advantage by anyone.

As far as the penalty they should dismiss it as an idiot jumping to conclusions instead of listening to a voice of reason for safety.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Heads Up:

Pocono is going to run Monday morning at 7:30-10:30 am Central time.
It is on my guide as being shown already on 6-5-2016 which it was not run because of rain.
As far as the DVR / Guide is concerned it is a repeat.
I manually selected it to record tomorrow.

See post #36.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The race begins live at NOON on FS1 ...
http://www.nascar.com/en_us/sprint-cup-series.html

What you are seeing in the guide is the previously scheduled replay.

PRE-RACE SCHEDULE
-- 11:10 a.m.: NASCAR Sprint Cup Series Driver Intros

ON TRACK
-- Noon: NASCAR Sprint Cup Series Axalta 'We Paint Winners' 400 (160 laps, 400 miles), FS1 (Follow live)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

James Long said:


> The race begins live at NOON on FS1 ...
> http://www.nascar.com/en_us/sprint-cup-series.html
> 
> What you are seeing in the guide is the previously scheduled replay.


I had seen that on the bottom of the FS1 channel as it streamed across the screen while they played the last years race. I assumed they moved it up so everybody could go home earlier. What you write makes sense. Oh well, I get up very early every day anyway.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

It's now on the DTV guide on 219, NASCAR race 12-3. No pre race so no anthem. Have to hear that on MRN.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sonoma is a good place for a comeback. I wonder if Denny would have made it out of California if he had not locked up his car in the last turn ... he did not "let Tony win" - but it certainly was better for everyone that Tony got a win. And unless Tony tanks he will get to 30th and get into the final chase of his career.

As for the other big race this weekend ... as soon as the fight started my thoughts immediately went to the fine. "Well there's $20k." As the fight continued the dollar amount got bigger in my head. While Tony praised the "old school" mentality and joked about asking Mike Helton how much it would cost to have a fist fight with another competitor I consider the truck race incident to be serious.

My issue comes from where the fight occurred ... on the racing surface. NASCAR routinely fines drivers for approaching the racing surface instead of heading to the ambulance after a wreck - these guys fought on the track. Fortunately the line of competing trucks had passed before they decided to take their dance down the racetrack. A safety truck avoided hitting the pair. If this ends up being $5k each I will be disappointed in NASCAR.

Tony's joke about whether or not it would be "economically feasible" to settle scores seems to be illustrated by competitors continuing to walk on the track after wrecks. The fines are not enough to stop the activity. The penalties need to be raised to the point where people pay attention.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I think Sonoma was a good race for everyone except Clint Bowyer.
The cars and drivers are much better on the road racing than they used to be.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ATTENTION!!!

Olympic games coverage is pushing NASCAR racing to other NBC owned networks.

*Saturday, Aug. 6*
Noon, NASCAR Sprint Cup Series Coors Light Pole Qualifying, CNBC
1:30 p.m., NASCAR XFINITY Series Countdown, CNBC
2 p.m., NASCAR XFINITY Series Zippo 200 at The Glen, CNBC

*Sunday, Aug. 7*
2 p.m., NASCAR Sprint Cup Series Countdown, USA
2:30 p.m., NASCAR Sprint Cup Series Cheez-It 355 at The Glen, USA

(Full TV Listing)


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

James Long said:


> ATTENTION!!!
> 
> Olympic games coverage is pushing NASCAR racing to other NBC owned networks.
> 
> ...


I'm just waiting for everyone to come to the nascar on nbc Facebook page and complain this weekend with the races being on these channels like they do every weekend when races are on nbcsn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have heard rumblings that NASCAR might change the rules for next year to further limit cup drivers in the lower series. I misread the rule change at the beginning of the season. I thought that NASCAR was prohibiting any 2015 Cup Chase participants from racing in any of the Nationwide or truck series chase races - but that ban is only for Homestead.

NASCAR was fortunate for the first Nationwide chase race. The schedule changes made it where most Cup regulars gave up their Nationwide rides due to the rescheduling. In a "win and you progress" format having Cup winners doesn't help. It turns the chase into a points race when Cup drivers win in the lower series.

I think that NASCAR should ban Cup drivers from the lower series chase races. That way their wins do not affect the "win and you progress" part of the championships. Let the series regulars race for the wins. When a Cup regular comes down and poaches a win it stinks up the show.

I understand why they would ban 2015 Cup Chase participants. Banning 2016 Cup Chase participants would leave teams scrambling for a driver for Homestead once their scheduled driver won a Cup race. I'd write the ban so no driver earning points in the Cup series would be able to run in the other series chases. That way teams would know before the season started what drivers would not be available for the final races.

The drawback would be finding drivers to fill the seats. There are plenty of drivers available ... but finding an experienced driver who would not get in the way of other drivers or wreck the field might be a challenge. Banning Cup drivers may just stink up the show in other ways.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Or let them run but do not count where they score. In other words, only score the Xfinity drivers. Start with the first Xfinity driver is the winner, etc.
There are races ( road racers ) that run several classes of cars and each class has it's own winner and finishing order.

Or do not let a driver in the top 25 in points in the Cup series races in the Xfinity races at all.

I think there are drivers in the K&N series and the Arca series that could fill the seats the Cup drivers vacate in the Xfinity series.

.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, a Talladega race without a "big one".
I feel bad for Alex Bowman spinning out on the last lap and was almost to the front.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> I think that NASCAR should ban Cup drivers from the lower series chase races. That way their wins do not affect the "win and you progress" part of the championships. Let the series regulars race for the wins. When a Cup regular comes down and poaches a win it stinks up the show.


I disagree. By limiting cup drivers you may get an unintended consequence of not running 40 cars each week or even close to 40. Sponsors want the cup drivers and just may pull out if they can't them. Other than occasionally in baseball when a player does MLB does a rehab stint in the minors, NASCAR is the only sport where the top tier driver can race with the minors to give them valuable experience. I think there is only 1 Busch driver who was against it but all the others like the cup drivers driving the lower series. I do think you will see a drop in attendance for the middle series.

What I can agree on is letting the Cup drivers start at the rear of the field.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Starting a Cup driver at the rear of the field isn't a handicap. It is motivation. What difference does a few hundred feet on the track at the beginning of a race make for a Cup driver?

Not counting their positions isn't a good idea. Elliot Sadler did not win Charlotte or Kansas. Pretending that he did just amplifies the problem. Giving credit for a race win when you didn't win the race?

I understand the sponsorship challenge but the final races are special. I'd still let Cup drivers in Xfinity and truck seats before their respective chases ... the big money owners can continue to sell their all star ringer driver team sponsorships. They just need to keep those drivers out of the Xfinity and truck chases. Xfinity and truck drivers can get their experience racing against Cup drivers before the chase.

Stick and ball doesn't apply here. Stick and ball sports (other than golf) are team sports. The Chicago Cubs are going to the world series as a team. They qualified as a team and no one member of the team was required by MLB rules to be on the team or play the entire season. Most stick and ball sport players are like pit crews ... change them all you want, even mid race.

The NASCAR focus on drivers is different than nearly all stick and ball sports ... while there are owner championships and manufacturer championships they are not the focus of the sport and are barely mentioned. The focus is on one person - the driver. The driver championships are the primary focus of NASCAR. If you sit your driver out for even one week without express permission of NASCAR (medical exemption) that driver is no longer running for a championship.

30 Xfinity races so far this year and only 11 were won by points earning drivers. The truck series has done better with only 3 of 19 races won by Cup drivers. I'm not asking for a total ban ... just keep Cup drivers out of the lower series chase races. They are stinking up the show.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, I won't be rooting for Harvick anymore. What an ahole to his team mate after the race.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

The wish of many has been granted. The Kyle Busch rule.....I mean the limiting of cup drivers in the lower series is in effect starting next season. Any cup driver with more than 5 years experience is limited to 10 Bush and 7 Camping World races and no chase races.

http://nascar.nbcsports.com/2016/10/26/nascar-puts-limits-on-cup-drivers-in-other-series/

Doubt the rule will change a lot. Only Kyle is really affected the most as he's run 16 races so far this season. Dillion also has ran 16 but he has less than5 years experience as does Larson with 14 races. Logano and Keso 13 each.

NASCAR has done there part. Let's see of attendance or TV ratings increase next year? My guess is it is a lot of flack over one driver but nothing will change.

Next year NOS could still sponsor the 18 JGR car but have Kyle run 10 then put Denny/Matt or Carl to fill the rest of the races.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would not have done the "10 race/7 race" limit. But there seemed to be a lot of push for a "number of race" limit. And the "not in the chase" rule will apply.

The Gibbs "all star team" may add Kenseth and Edwards to fill in where Kyle exceeds the 10 race limit. But hopefully needing drivers for the chase races will encourage them to put more development drivers in those seats.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It is good that they are trying what most of us want. It is a start and let's see what it looks like.
Very glad to see that they are keeping them out of the Dash for Cash and Chase Eliminations races.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

How a champion races ... from Thursday night's "Superstore" on NBC:








https://www.jimmiejohnson.com/warehouse/581b9349afb5c9dd6a00cbed


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I remember Phoenix last year where Carl Edwards found out at the end of an optimistic interview that the race had been called and he was eliminated from the chase. His raw reaction was one of those "agony of defeat" moments.

So tonight (after finally getting the race started) Carl was on the winning side of a rain delay. At the end of a week where I kept hearing him counted out of the chase (few named him as final four) he has a chance at redemption from 2011. Next week we find out who he and Jimmie are racing against.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My favorite driver never won a championship. He came close several times and has been voted into the hall of fame.
My current favorite driver is following in his footsteps ... Carl Edwards has become the best loser in NASCAR.

After hearing Kyle whine for a few races about teammates that "should have let him pass" (uh, if you can't pass your teammate how can you catch the leader?) it was refreshing to see Carl accept the results of hard racing and make the effort to stop at the opposing team's pit box on the way to infield care to encourage them. Go get them.

After Carl's wreck I thought Joey's strategy of coming back for more air in the tires was going to make him win. But Joey faded and Kyle made a pitstop and Jimmie got his seventh championship. A decent outcome. I would not have minded a "back to back" Kyle championship (proving that it is possible) but this is as good of year as any for Jimmie to become seven time - especially with Carl wrecked out.

And now Sprint fades ... we will see a lot less of Benedict Paul (the former Verizon spokesman who has become a traitor to his former employer) and have a Monster of a season next year.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

With some more very talented drivers coming to the cup series I am feeling another good year coming up.
Without NASCAR my To Do list is less than half of what it is when they are racing.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I was at Homestead (25 minutes from my house) and thought it was a terrific weekend of racing. The Ford 300 was the best race of the season across all 3 divisions. The kind of racing is what I've been looking for frim NASCAR. The top 5 were within 2 seconds of each other late in the runs. No reason Cole Whitt should have restarted outside. He should have started inside and dropped down. I still think Suarez wins as he was the best car all race. 

Kyle won last year dispite a late race caution and hurt thus year by a lare race caution. It was refreshing to hear Carl admitt fault but he had no option to throw the block. 

I may be in the minority but I don't think Monster will be that much of a boost to NASCAR. Just having a sponsor that is geared towards a younger audience isn't enough IMO. There has to be something to draw interest into NASCAR. I wasn't a smoker but I got into NASCAR by watching and going to Homestead (boring track until '03). I still say that Apple would have been the perfect sponsor. Put all the races and scanners on all ios and mac iOS devices.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I am hoping with Monster as a primary sponsor that the NASCAR app will open up to other companies. It has been tied to Sprint too much. While one could pay for access if one did not have Sprint, I'd rather not see it tied to a specific provider or type of phone.

Then again, just because Sprint is not the title sponsor doesn't mean they cannot be "the official communications company of NASCAR". Or someone else could step up to the plate and blow what Sprint did away.

Can I get Carl's digital dash on my cell phone yet?


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I do think they need a technology company involved like Microsoft with the NBA. I chose Apple because there are more iOS devices out there than Android. Apple and NASCAR is a win win scenario.

Yes, Carl's dash would be included.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

hookemfins said:


> I do think they need a technology company involved like Microsoft with the NBA. I chose Apple because there are more iOS devices out there than Android. Apple and NASCAR is a win win scenario.
> 
> Yes, Carl's dash would be included.


 I will miss the Sprint Cup girls,
but,
Monster Energy may have some of their own I suspect.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hookemfins said:


> I do think they need a technology company involved like Microsoft with the NBA. I chose Apple because there are more iOS devices out there than Android. Apple and NASCAR is a win win scenario.


"Android remained the world's most widely used smartphone operating system with 80.7 percent market share, while iOS recorded 17.7 percent market share. The fourth quarter has historically been the most successful for iPhone and Android-based smartphone sales due to the holiday shopping season."
iOS and Android Capture Combined 98.4% Share of Smartphone Market

For the US Market the competition is closer:
"Apple ranked as the top smartphone manufacturer with 43.6 percent OEM market share, while Google Android led as the #1 smartphone platform with 52.8 percent platform market share."
comScore Reports January 2016 U.S. Smartphone Subscriber Market Share



hookemfins said:


> Yes, Carl's dash would be included.


NASCAR mentioned sharing the digital dashboard when it was introduced. I am not sure if it would be a bigger problem if the teams could see their own driver's dashes or a competitors. But once shared with "the world" the teams would certainly have access (unless forbidden and monitored).

DODGE 2018.


----------

